
Mathematician Claims Proof of Riemann Hypothesis - calebm
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2180406-famed-mathematician-claims-proof-of-160-year-old-riemann-hypothesis
======
calebm
This would be amazing, and especially extraordinary coming from a 90-year-old
(considering the common views that mathematicians do their best work early in
life, which I don't necessarily buy into).

